# More belly pics!



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

I took another pic of Bella's tummy... She is getting so big now! she has gone from 5lbs to 6lbs 10 oz!!!

Pre-pregnancy










around 4 weeks










6 1/2 weeks


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

o.0 im excited to see pictures of the lil ones ^^


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww! Which vet visit is that you find out how many babies she's having?? 
I'm sooo excited!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

she looks really good!
has pregnancy changed her personality/activity level alot? I would like to know what changes your recognized as shes gone through her pregnancy. 
cant wait to see the pups!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

She really shows in that last pic!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Awww! Which vet visit is that you find out how many babies she's having??
> I'm sooo excited!



We just found out on Tuesday that when we had the X ray done that she is having 4 pups!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

carrera said:


> she looks really good!
> has pregnancy changed her personality/activity level alot? I would like to know what changes your recognized as shes gone through her pregnancy.
> cant wait to see the pups!


Her personality has changed a lot. She is more loving with the family but more weary of strangers. She doesn't bite or growl but she will go get in her bed when strange people come around and only warm up after a few minutes when she used to be very outgoing.

Just in the past week and a half have I noticed a major change in her activity level. She can't run anymore. The tum seems to get in the way and she spends a lot more time sleeping, eating and grooming herself. 

Plus she has started the cutest habit of groaning when she is trying to get comfortable, just like I remember feeling when I was large in my pregnancies... She's just more vocal about it! lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

aww bless her, she is such a little sweetie.

how long has she left?


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

mutiple post! sorry!


----------

